# What to do?



## gmanb (Sep 30, 2010)

I have been married for 19yrs. We got married due to a pregnancy. I was never in love with my wife but it was my child and i was going to take care of her. We ended up with 3 children and i was content in my marriage but would always crave other women. I never had an affair up until about 3months ago. my life has been turned upside down and am now living with a friend ever since my wife found out which was about 2 months ago. My affair has ended and now have a dilema with my children. My question is, should i go back home even though i do not at this time want to get back with my wife, for the sake of the kids? my kids ages are 16, 18 and 20. I do not want to go back home but i feel i have abandoned my kids.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

At their age, I think while difficult, they can handle a divorce. You may have a harder time recovering their relationships because of what you did to your wife.


----------



## gmanb (Sep 30, 2010)

My daughters and i are getting along now and we frequently go out to eat. My son on the other hand will not talk to me. He first wanted to have me end my affair and then move back in before he would talk to me. I feel that time will work it out between him and i, i just don't want to scar him permanently.


----------



## dwaynewilliams (Feb 1, 2010)

Unfortunately, you will have to do a lot of work to mend those relationships. Because you were the one that betrayed their trust. I don't think that going back to your wife would be fair to her. I think you should do what you can to salvage a relationship with your children.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

